# Es geht wieder los, Handypayment total



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

Auf smsland.d* kann man den neuen Angriff sehen. Zwar nur mit 3.99 die Woche, aber immerhin macht T-Mobile wieder mit. Deren Vorsätze haben also nur 4 Monate gehalten: " T-Mobile wird keine Aboabrechnungen mehr für Webinhalte anbieten".

Die Preisangabe habe ich erst mit einer Lupe gefunden.

Tobi


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

In der SMS (nach Eingabe der Handynummer) kommt KEIN Hinweis auf das abgeschlossene ABO und KEIN Preis. Ich dachte, die Mobilfunkanbieter hatten gelernt.

Tobi


----------



## christian in wien (12 März 2006)

hier mal die agbs von denen, schon mal gesichert zum vergleich für später



			
				agb smsland schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen für den SMS-Versand auf www*smsland.**
> 
> 
> § 1 Geltungsbereich
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

Scheint der gleiche Preis wie bei Jamba oder ilove.de zu sein.

Tobi


----------



## christian in wien (12 März 2006)

naja, 3,99 euro pro woche macht z.b. im februar 15,96 euro, das ist relativ teuer für 100 sms meiner meinung nach, ich zahle pro sms gerade mal 10 cent, also für 100 sms 10 euro, gut ein drittel weniger.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2006)

Die werden sicher wieder eine Spende machen von den Einnahmen...


> Im Internet bot die Firma L* Medien GmbH aus Dortmund anlässlich ihres Gastauftrittes in der RTL-Talkshow "Bärbel Schäfer" ein "Bärbel-Schäfer-Logo" für Handybesitzer an. Die Einnahmen wurden von der Firma L* auf 3.000 Mark aufgestockt und der Deutschen KinderKrebshilfe zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## News (12 März 2006)

www.editorix.org/id136484.html]Einschlägige "Referenzen" haben sie[/url] ...sofern es sich noch um die selbe Firma bzw. dieselben Personen handelt wie im Frühjahr 2004.


> Den Unternehmen werden laut "FTD" Urheberrechtsverletzungen und Abrechnungsbetrug vorgeworfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2006)

> die Büros der Düsseldorfer N* AG durchsucht


War das die Geschichte "Wenn der Staatsanwalt zwei Mal klingelt"?
edit: dreimal, nicht zweimal  (lanu)


----------

